# Wingspan on machine - looking for pattern



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

I have seen many beautiful versions of "Wingspan" shawl/scarf and would love to make one on the knitting machine. (standard or bulky) I do not handknit so don't think I could translate from a handknit pattern. 
Does anyone know if this is available for machine? :?:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Perhaps this site http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/ would have something similar. You can always add a lace pattern to any shawl you like the general shape of.


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

The Ravelry hand-knit pattern is here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal. Several people on the Yahoo knitting machine groups have adapted it.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I looked at the pattern on Ravelry and see that it is part of a pattern e-book with 4 patterns included for $6. I couldn't find any reference to MK either.

It is a short rowed shawl and in simple stockinet. 
Shouldn't be hard to figure out something close.

Did you see the Angry Dragon shawl?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/angry-dragon


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

There's a similar pattern, Dreambird, that has LK150 instructions: http://www.mssrainbows.com/2013/08/27/dreambird-on-the-lk150-class/


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Dreambird is short rowed but has feather shapes knit in. Dreambird has been offered in Machine Knitting workshops and I have seen that MK pattern. http://cardiknits.com/

This is a simpler pattern and should work up fairly fast. The basic principle is very much like the MK Dragonwing Shawl taught by Linda Yeomans


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Azzara said:


> Dreambird is short rowed but has feather shapes knit in. Dreambird has been offered in Machine Knitting workshops and I have seen that MK pattern. http://cardiknits.com/
> 
> This is a simpler pattern and should work up fairly fast. The basic principle is very much like the MK Dragonwing Shawl taught by Linda Yeomans


Saw a picture at cardiknits but can not find a pattern :?:


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

MomLes said:


> There's a similar pattern, Dreambird, that has LK150 instructions: http://www.mssrainbows.com/2013/08/27/dreambird-on-the-lk150-class/


Could not locate pattern there but have sent them a note.


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

charmknits said:


> I have seen many beautiful versions of "Wingspan" shawl/scarf and would love to make one on the knitting machine. (standard or bulky) I do not handknit so don't think I could translate from a handknit pattern.
> Does anyone know if this is available for machine? :?:


Hi there - the following discussion is about a wingspan made on the knitting machine - you could check with these readers - good luck, Jill

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-165824-2.html


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you Jill. I will check it out.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

charmknits said:


> I have seen many beautiful versions of "Wingspan" shawl/scarf and would love to make one on the knitting machine. (standard or bulky) I do not handknit so don't think I could translate from a handknit pattern.
> Does anyone know if this is available for machine? :?:


The Machine Knitting group on Ravelry has a Machine-Knit-Along for this pattern.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

etrnlife said:


> The Machine Knitting group on Ravelry has a Machine-Knit-Along for this pattern.


Thank you - I will go look at this. :thumbup:


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

charmknits said:


> I have seen many beautiful versions of "Wingspan" shawl/scarf and would love to make one on the knitting machine. (standard or bulky) I do not handknit so don't think I could translate from a handknit pattern.
> Does anyone know if this is available for machine? :?:


 Here ya go... Hope this helps.. 
Go here...
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LEV0LAXEVUO7EA0wRXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEzY25mOHFsBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1NNRTcwM18x/RV=2/RE=1413860673/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fknittingisaromanticdrama.blogspot.com%2f2012%2f11%2fusm-wingspan-scarf-ish.html/RK=0/RS=NghnpWMq8w..CCLclMQ6OXMA.0E-


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

lilfawn83 said:


> Here ya go... Hope this helps..
> Go here...
> http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LEV0LAXEVUO7EA0wRXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEzY25mOHFsBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1NNRTcwM18x/RV=2/RE=1413860673/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fknittingisaromanticdrama.blogspot.com%2f2012%2f11%2fusm-wingspan-scarf-ish.html/RK=0/RS=NghnpWMq8w..CCLclMQ6OXMA.0E-


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

charmknits said:


> Thank you :thumbup:


 Your very Welcome...


----------



## ispintoknit (Aug 23, 2014)

I converted the wingspan pattern to a machine knit pattern. I needed it on my bulky. You Fiberfuncan see what I made on Ravelry.. My name on ravelry is I spintoknit.

I will be gone until the end of November. I am happy to send you the pattern. You will have to wait until I get back home because it's on my home computer.

Send me your email address but wait until the end of November to send it.

It was fun to knit but came out as a neck piece. I envisioned a shawl when I started out. 

Carolyn


----------



## ispintoknit (Aug 23, 2014)

Look for ispintoknit.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

charmknits said:


> Could not locate pattern there but have sent them a note.


If you get an answer, could you please tell us? I'd love to do this on my MK as hand knitting is out of the question probably until the middle of next year for me. Ellbow is still acting up, so my knitting machines are the only thing that help me with my knitting urges right now.
Just bought the HK pattern to make sure, I'm not taking something without paying the author for the work. I'm just not sure, I'm good enough to translate from HK to MK.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Linuxgirl said:


> ....... Just bought the HK pattern to make sure, I'm not taking something without paying the author for the work. I'm just not sure, I'm good enough to translate from HK to MK.


I am going to buy the pattern too. 
Did the whole e-book download alright with no hang ups? I have had problems before with downloads.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Azzara said:


> I am going to buy the pattern too.
> Did the whole e-book download alright with no hang ups? I have had problems before with downloads.


I bought the Dreambird pattern, not the Wingspan ebook, though that is also on my list. So far I had never problems downloading from Ravelry. Always worked like a charm.
Do you get the email with the download link without problems or are there problems with that as well?


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Linuxgirl said:


> I bought the Dreambird pattern, not the Wingspan ebook, though that is also on my list. So far I had never problems downloading from Ravelry. Always worked like a charm.
> Do you get the email with the download link without problems or are there problems with that as well?


If I am going to have a problem it is with a download from a site. I think I get some lag and the download stalls. Mail downloads are always fine.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Azzara said:


> If I am going to have a problem it is with a download from a site. I think I get some lag and the download stalls. Mail downloads are always fine.


Well, most downloads directly from Ravelry are the free ones, right? If you get a problem there, PM me and I'll get them and send them over per email.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

.


----------

